# Can Bus



## Moroso (27 Juni 2009)

Bis zu welcher Distanz kann man den Can - Bus einsetzen?
Grüsse Moroso


----------



## PeterEF (27 Juni 2009)

Hängt von der Baudrate ab: von wenigen Metern bis zu mehr als 1000m.


----------



## Moroso (28 Juni 2009)

*Bautrate*

Hallo Peter,
ich glaube die Bautrate wäre 125 kBaud .
Nun, wir sollen eine Art Meldesystem aufbauen.
6 Maschinen sollen jeweils 1 Karte mit 8 analogen und 16 digital Eingäge erhalten und in der "Zentrale" sollen die Daten empfangen und verwaltet werden. 
Die Geräte sollen z.B. mit Canbus verbunden werden. Alles in allem wäre der Bus ca. 500 Meter lang.
Da Daten nur empfangen werden sollte wäre es dann wohl möglich das mit Canbus aufzubauen.

Moroso


----------



## blonderemil (28 Juni 2009)

Hallo Moroso,

*Bitrate (kbit/s) Buslänge*
1.000 (kbit/s)->30 m
500 (kbit/s)->100 m
250 (kbit/s)->250 m
*125 (kbit/s)->500m*
62,5 (kbit/s)1.000m

also bei Dir wären es dann bei 125 (kbit/s) 500m.

siehe Link http://www.feldbusse.de/CanOpen/canopen.shtml

Gruß blonderemil


----------



## hausenm (30 Juni 2009)

In den Definitionen (CAN) wird eine Faustformel
angegeben:
Buslänge*BBaudrate muß kleiner 40000 sein.
Hatte die Grenzen in einer Anlage Iran und Südafrika erreicht. 
Dann steigt der Bus sporadisch aus. Sehr ungut.
Michael


----------



## Gnu0815 (6 Juli 2009)

Tach,

es gibt noch viele weitere Faktoren welche die max. Kabellänge drastisch reduzieren können:

1.) Kabelquerschnitt
2.) Anzahl der Busteilnehmer
3.) Stichleitungen
4.) Segmentierungen (Repeater)

Gruß Gnu


----------



## hausenm (6 Juli 2009)

Nun das mit dem Kabelquerschnitt ist nicht so dramatisch,
da ja zugelassene Kabel verwendet werden sollten und die
Faustformel für diese gilt (Wellenwiderstand 120 Ohm paarweise verseilt etc.).
Für Buskabel gibt es eigene Abhandlungen, daher gehe ich immer von einem entsprechenden Kabel aus und dann komme ich mit der faustformel 
gut zurecht (um zumindestens ein go or nogo im Vorfeld klären zu können).
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gnu0815 (7 Juli 2009)

Tach,

ich würde die Strecke nicht mit 125k betreiben. Die 500m ist mehr ein theoretischer Wert als ein praktischer. Die Warscheinlich ist sehr hoch, dass du mit massiven Busproblemen zu rechnen hast. Falls du es doch riskieren möchtest musst auf jeden Fall die obrigen Faktoren beachten:

Im Schaltschrank min 0,75mm² Buskabel und ausserhalb min 1,0mm². Bei der Kabelführung Starkstromtechnik und FUs meiden. Alle Can-Nodes ohne Stichleitungen verdrahten. Repeater nur da verwenden wo es Sinn macht. Du solltest dir die Option offen zu halten, die Baudrate später noch zu reduzieren. 

Gruß


----------



## jackjones (12 Juli 2009)

Muss es Can sein? 
Besteht bereits eine Ethernet Infrastruktur?


----------



## o_prang (14 Juli 2009)

Ich sehe es wie Gnu0815. Man sollte die festgelegten Werte nicht unbedingt ausreizen. 
Was alerdigns noch helfen kann um die Baudrate hochzuhalten, sind Repeater. Die kann man dazwischen setzen, und hat dann zwei getrennte Bussegmente, in denen sich die Länge der Leitung und die Baudrate wieder einzeln betrachten lassen. 
Dann kann man die Baudrate z.B. auf 250K erhöhen. Aufbau wäre dann: Segment 1 250m <-> Repeater <-> Segment 2 250m.
So Repeater gibt es z.B. unter: www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_gpw.html


----------



## Gnu0815 (14 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
auch mit Repeatern muss man sehr vorsichtig sein.

Generell unterscheidet man zwischen 2 Typen:

1.) Repeater mit reiner Pegelwiederherstellung (+ galvanische Trennung)


2.) Repeater als Gateway Funktion mit eingebauten FiFo (sendet selbständig ACKs)

Bei 1.) wird nur das Signal aufbereitet. D.h. dass sich hierbei die theoretisch mögliche Kabellänge durch die Signalverzögerung im anderen Segment verkürzt. Dieser Repeater ist sinnvoll, wenn man eine Sterntopologie in eine Linientopologie überführen möchte, ohne dass man zu jedem Node eine "Hin- und Rückleitung" legen muss.

Bei 2.) sendet der Gateway zu jedem Frame ein ACK wodurch man die maximale Kabellänge genutzt werden kann. Dieser "Repeater" hat zwei interne FiFos der die Frames dann Bidirektional sendet. Hauptproblem hierbei ist einmal die zusätzliche Verzögerung von einem Segment in das andere und die Buslast. Diese sollte man vorher durch ein Worst Case Scenario durchspielen. 

Gruß


----------



## denbelg (16 Juli 2009)

Man kann zb auch zwischen zwei Teilnemer ein Segment mit  FiberOptic Kabel einsetzen.
Die Laenge dieser FO kabel ist nur abhaengig von FO-Repeater und FO-Kabel Qualitaet...

Chris


----------

